# Reliable Source for Local HD Status?



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

Sporadically, I'll check the EKB section for any updates on scheduled markets / dates for Dish local HD service. However, the post at that site is very old and I assume the staleness relates to the lack of new info coming from Dish.

I noticed a post on avsforum for my local market that referenced a satelliteguys' 5/4/07 summary from a recent "Team Summit" meeting with Dish executive team.  It was noted that Dish marketing announced the following HD Local cities:

Anchorage, AL 6/7
Juneau, AL 6/7
Fairbanks, AL 6/7
Honolulu, HI 6/7
Birmingham, AL - This Summer
Oklahoma, OK - This Summer
Wilmington, ND in SD this Summer

This is the first time that I've even seen my local market (B'ham, AL) listed as a scheduled city.

Is this info typically reliable? Why is the EKB post not updated?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

EKB is by persons at DBS talk and not Dish network, they post as they get info from reliable sources. If he is not informed (like so many in the general public), there is no way he can post info. I think they do a great job. Chances are they are at the show where this latest info was released and just have not be able to put the info onto EKB.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks.

I'm not being critical of EKB. I just wanted to see if the satelliteguys info is generally reliable. 

Hopefully, it is as I believe the lack of Local HD is a significant marketing issue - especially as satellite and cable providers attempt to sign up an increasing number of non-HD enthusiasts as HD subscribers. 

You know what I mean - how many times have you seen a perplexed/frustrated look on the face of a friend immediately following your recommendation that they install an antenna to get OTA HD?


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

slowmo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm not being critical of EKB. I just wanted to see if the satelliteguys info is generally reliable.
> 
> ...


Like you, I hope the source(s) are accurate...getting my Birmingham locals from Dish in HD before football season would be great...I have OTA but normally rotor it to the Montgomery stations because PBS-10 in Birmingham is hard to get. PBSHD-26 in Montgomery bangs in great.

With OTA network HD from Montgomery and Dish network HD from Birmingham means I could record up to 3 football games in HD at the same time this fall  .


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

slowmo said:


> Why is the EKB post not updated?


Because I haven't yet read those Team Summit reports, and have received no e-mail (link is at the bottom of the Dish HD Locals page) telling me I should. I would consider that list as more reliable than the 2006 list since it has actual dates. Give me a day or so to catch up.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

4bama said:


> Like you, I hope the source(s) are accurate...getting my Birmingham locals from Dish in HD before football season would be great...I have OTA but normally rotor it to the Montgomery stations because PBS-10 in Birmingham is hard to get. PBSHD-26 in Montgomery bangs in great.
> 
> With OTA network HD from Montgomery and Dish network HD from Birmingham means I could record up to 3 football games in HD at the same time this fall  .




Hopefully you are correct. When i signed up for dish in November 2006, New orleans hd locals was on the list for 2006. The customer service rep when i signed up said they would be up before xmas 2006 GUARANTEED!!!!! It is now May 2007, and still no HD locals.  Good luck to you, but dont plan on the dates Dish, or anyone else says.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah here in Austin I'm wondering if it's 2006 yet.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Mr.72 said:


> yeah here in Austin I'm wondering if it's 2006 yet.


2006 was skipped in favor of 2007 so anything we promised in 2006 will not happen as 2006 never happen.:hurah:


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm aware of those delays and that is why I questioned the information that was posted re: the Summit. Seemed awfully optimistic for my market to be listed for the first time with an effective date within the next 4 months!

I got a bit lost / bored trying to decipher other parts of the Team Summit summary related to planned new satellites and temporary new leased satellites. However, has something dramatically changed that would provide Dish with the near-term capacity to add the newly-mentioned, as well as previously-promised, markets?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The EKB page (post 5 for the link) has been updated.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> The EKB page (post 5 for the link) has been updated.


i cant believe Dish would scrap/ forget about the 2006 planned hd markets, and then in 2007, launch new cities that werent even planned for 2006 
Everyone understands that plans change. If you say you dont have enough space/bandwith,etc for any hd additions , that is fine. But dont launch other cities
that werent even planned in 2006, before you finish the ones that were scheduled for 2006.Not a good business, customer relations move.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I take it that they will launch the hd locals they were supposed to next year ,when they launch the two new mpeg 4 sats. Then they are supposed to have up to 100 hd locals on one 18" dish.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> The EKB page (post 5 for the link) has been updated.


 At this point, I don't see any harm in removing the table for "Future planned markets for 2006". It's irrelevant now...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Seems it never held much relevance to E* ::rimshot::. As often as this question comes up, from 200+ markets full of people who can't do a search or even skim over a screen or 2 of recent thread titles (_not_ slamming slowmo for this related but different thread), I think the interest is there. It at least has historical value. When time permits, what I can do is summarize the paragraphs showing each announcement. A simple "NOBODY KNOWS" should do  .


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

I wonder if Cleveland, Ohio will EVER get HD locals?


----------



## Wu-Infinite (Mar 24, 2007)

cleveland is a big market... I live in the florida panhandle and our locals are a combination of Mobile alabama, pensacola florida stations, I don't think we are even in the top 100 for cities going up in HD, 2006 is way gone, but we won't see hd locals probably for another 3-5 years here


----------

